# Advanced Boot options no VGA mode in sight: Windows 7?



## ihato

I need to get to VGA mode because monitor refresh rate is changed too low (43Hz instead of 60Hz) and I can't fix that in safe mode so I need VGA mode.

But when I get on with pressing F8, I get this menu:

Safe mode
Safe mode with networking
Safe mode with command prompt

Normal start up

But no VGA mode! What should I do to get on it??? 
HELP! PLEASE!


----------



## johnb35

If you can access safe mode then all you need to do is perform a system restore back to before you changed the refresh rate and then leave it alone.  You have a crt screen, best bet would be to buy a new lcd flat screen.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

ihato said:


> I need to get to VGA mode because monitor refresh rate is changed too low (43Hz instead...



Microsoft.com -


> The Advanced Boot Options menu lets you start Windows in advanced troubleshooting modes. You can access the menu by turning on your computer and pressing the F8 key before Windows starts.
> 
> Some options, such as safe mode, start Windows in a limited state, where only the bare essentials are started. If a problem does not reappear when you start in safe mode, you can eliminate the default settings and basic device drivers as possible causes. Other options start Windows with advanced features intended for use by system administrators and IT professionals. For more information, go to the Microsoft website for IT professionals.




*Go to* http://windows.microsoft.com/is-IS/windows-vista/Advanced-startup-options-including-safe-mode *if you need more help.*


----------



## voyagerfan99

Press F6 on bootup and it'll give you the full option list. The one you have is just an abbreviated one that appears if there are issues booting.


----------

